# What Is Your Favorite Phone?



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

We want to get some feedback... what is your favorite phone and which one would you like to see some more development on?

State the carrier and model! We are looking into getting out some more phones









Thanks!


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nexus S on T-Mobile, But would love to get a SGS2 on TMO this way I can assist with projects for that device.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Galaxy Nexus on Verizon!


----------



## chuban7 (Jun 30, 2011)

Samsung Fascinate on Verizon FTW


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thunderbolt! But I don't see much development for the Droid Charge. I would prepare development for the next big 3 Verizon phones in any way you can









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

Unreleased? Galaxy Nexus
Released? Nexus S


----------



## nfcrockett (Jun 14, 2011)

Inc 2


----------



## renerize (Oct 21, 2011)

T-MOBILE LG-P999 G2X 
For a free phone it's one of the most powerful out there & in my opinion the best!

Sent from my LG-G2x using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jaar (Jun 18, 2011)

Bionic on Verizon! Woot! (Although I may be a bit biased as it's my only phone and I can't very well afford anything else)

Edit: Also, for an honorable mention, the Viewsonic Gtablet is pretty... okay... for being a gift. Regardless, we should get it a forum on here.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

I honestly love my Droid X but I'm definitely looking forward to the Nexus.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Unreleased I'd say Galaxy Nexus as well lol but out right now I'd say Thunderbolt/SGSII.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Unreleased: Galaxy Nexus
Released phones :Incredible(favorite of released phones so far ) or maybe DX
Carrier:Verizon


----------



## renerize (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a T-Mobile LG G2x I would like more roms for! It's a great phone but it needs more development! It's very fast and powerful!


----------



## princess.lea (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a T-Mobile LG G2x I would like more roms for! It's a great phone but it needs more development! It's very fast and powerful!


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Unreleased: Galaxy Nexus / HTC Vigor
Released: I am biased to the Tbolt because that's what I am using right now. Me personally I am extremely happy with the devs that are working there already so we could spread the wealth to the Charge or the SGSII line.


----------



## mintaeroboy (Aug 3, 2011)

HTC Desire Z, overclock to 2ghz,


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

ns4g


----------



## arifbsantoso (Sep 22, 2011)

Nexus S.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## reyztec (Aug 11, 2011)

Thunderbolt ftw. But seriously the Nexus one is the most legendary of all phones. Ever.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thunderbolt is the awsomeist


----------



## theQuickGeek (Dec 1, 2011)

I love my ICS Fascinate! Best hands down plus installing ROMS is a breeze on this device! But I am definitely buying the new nexus phone!


----------



## evod3 (Nov 22, 2011)

HTC evo 3d!!!!!!!!!! not 1.50 hboot!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## arnshrty (Aug 10, 2011)

So far the moto droid series. Love my D2G!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## pdidyking (Dec 18, 2011)

Samsung captivate! Old phone but one of the best!


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

D1

but only cause it got me into android







the thunderbolt is awesome


----------



## Melon Bread (Nov 29, 2011)

Well the phone I had the most phone with is the T-Mobile G2, although I am liking my SGH-989 (just wish there was more of a community out there for it)


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Definitely gotta say the INC1, it got me into the whole rooting thing and now it's stuck in my mind.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Loving my ET4G (I know that is not the official abbreviation)


----------



## amp21x (Nov 22, 2011)

Love my Thunderbolt


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

If I said Nokia N9 would I be banned from the site?! Lol. In all seriousness I miss my n900 and drool over the N9 everytime I even hear/read anything remotely close to it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## kaioshade (Dec 30, 2011)

I will have to say that as right now, the droid 2 global is a very nice phone. Well after its been rooted and the stock stuff has been eliminated. The build quality of the phone and the weight are nearly perfect for me.

Nexus one comes in a very close second.


----------



## libs (Dec 14, 2011)

htc g1 dream just can't get enuf 
htc g2 vision is good for a couple more desserts
kindle fire is hungry for some devvin. it needs a few things before it can actually subsist on its own.

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

The bionic is not only killing battery on stock for me but it's fast and buttery as jello shaking between xxx jk on newest radio/sys. (I flashed 901 then back to 5.5. 893 thinking no one would notice)

Anyway, this is a solid phone now. Really solid. (last moto I'll buy tho since locked bootloader but still)

________
Sent from here to everywhere


----------



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

I love my SkyRocket.....I still want the Note and may even get it once it hits AT&T. Don't tell my wife this though


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

You might as well get the international version then since the AT&T version has the softkeys 


Mortem Tuam said:


> I love my SkyRocket.....I still want the Note and may even get it once it hits AT&T. Don't tell my wife this though


----------



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

Gman said:


> You might as well get the international version then since the AT&T version has the softkeys


Yeah, I just don't get why the US versions always get the soft keys. What's the reasoning behind this??


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Apples lawsuit against vendors, hence why only in the USA 


Mortem Tuam said:


> Yeah, I just don't get why the US versions always get the soft keys. What's the reasoning behind this??


----------



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

Gman said:


> Apples lawsuit against vendors, hence why only in the USA


Ahhh...OK I understand now. Makes sense. Thanks for that reminder, I remember the whole thing now, it was always in my G+ stream and I got tired of hearing about lawsuits and patent disputes and all that garbage I just always muted those that posted about it. LOL

Problem for me is, I would need to get the subsidized break from AT&T in order to afford it, so I am stuck. I can't really pay that much for the international version.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

If you can afford it, buying off contact is always cheaper since you aren't locked in, but I am probably not telling you anything you didn't know already. Check around on Ebay etcl, you might be able to pick up a gently used version for a discount. If I thought my work wouldn't lock me out of my outlook here in the future, I would pick one up for sure, but not so sure now. I would love to have a phablet running ICS.


Mortem Tuam said:


> Problem for me is, I would need to get the subsidized break from AT&T in order to afford it, so I am stuck. I can't really pay that much for the international version.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Galaxy Nexus FTMFW!









I do miss my Droid X but it is time to put the past in the past. </3


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

Galaxy nexus is by far my fav but I really liked the versatility of the hd2 and all the rooms and OS's that devs have been able to put on that thing.


----------



## a.mcdear (Dec 14, 2011)

HTC Rezound! But I wouldn't mind a Galaxy Nexus in addition either!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I think the gnex has enough development already. Not to be phone-ist towards my own phone, but the Incredible 2 / S is a very good phone that it would be nice to see some more development on.
As for the tablet world, the XOOM has alot of development on it already. It would nice to see some more tablets with development.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Currently Galaxy Nexus is my newest and favorite phone I own.


----------



## Alex Miskov (Jan 12, 2012)

Umm I dont know.. Ive always been on a mytouch run, Started with a Mytouch 3g then upgraded to the 3g slide​wanted to get the mytouch 4g couldnt afford it then when I got some money I found out that the mytouch 4g slide came so I decided to get that and its awesome but maybe I sohuld try out some other phones aswell lol​


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

Based on my signature, my favorite phone is clearly a Droid bionic because it is technology unleashed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Smootee said:


> Based on my signature, my favorite phone is clearly a Droid bionic because it is technology unleashed.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Lol, too funny! But you know, it's the choice of Jersey mall cops, everywhere.


----------



## jjfs85 (Jan 24, 2012)

davidnc said:


> Currently Galaxy Nexus is my newest and favorite phone I own.


+1!


----------



## darkamor (Mar 20, 2012)

HUGE HTC Android Smart Phone fan (& users)

still milking the HTC DROID INCREDIBLE

will probably end up getting the HTC DROID THUNDERBOLT

wish Verizon (or T-Mobile) will get with it & offer the HTC ONE series (no bueno AT&T)


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> Galaxy Nexus on Verizon!


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

darkamor said:


> HUGE HTC Android Smart Phone fan (& users)
> 
> still milking the HTC DROID INCREDIBLE
> 
> ...


There is no "Droid" thunderbolt (sorry, i had to be THAT guy.)

But why would you get that, when there are much better offerings?


----------



## Aniquibobo (Nov 14, 2011)

HTC One X

/Ani


----------



## RayRay444 (Sep 12, 2012)

Droid 4 but i am ready for the droid razor HDh34r:

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## cybersa (Sep 19, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy SIII


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Vzw fascinate is still a great phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sikknazty (Mar 5, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mindflayer (Apr 13, 2012)

Verizon GS3


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Galaxy S3 Verizon


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

RAZR HD is looking like a winner with the Dev edition that just dropped. I'm hoping they release a QWERTY version of it at some point.


----------



## slowred (Jul 16, 2012)

SGS3 on att


----------



## sanjaykumar.sanjay69 (Apr 21, 2013)

galaxy grand

Sent by sanjay


----------



## rhaneyjr (Feb 4, 2013)

Note 2 on att

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Note 2 on Verizon.


----------

